# I just Quit drinking



## petersmyth79 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have been an alcoholic for quite a long time and I have just quit 2 days ago. I have gotten to a point in my life where if I continue to drink I will alienate all my friends / associates and they will all want nothing to do with me. I just thought I would put this "out there" so if you are in a similar situation to me and you are an alcoholic I wan't you to know that you are not alone.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jun 15, 2018)

Congratulations on making a positive life change and getting/staying sober!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 15, 2018)

petersmyth79 said:


> I have been an alcoholic for quite a long time and I have just quit 2 days ago. I have gotten to a point in my life where if I continue to drink I will alienate all my friends / associates and they will all want nothing to do with me. I just thought I would put this "out there" so if you are in a similar situation to me and you are an alcoholic I wan't you to know that you are not alone.


Good on you! I think that there is nothing better than taking control of your life and making that positive change. Keep at it.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 15, 2018)

That's a good decision to make. I hope you can be successful and find the help and support you need.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 20, 2018)

Gonna throw my support in here as well. There was not a part of my childhood and most of my life that was not impacted by alcoholism. I hope you find the right plan, the right program and the right support. May your journey be with hope in your heart and an eye to a better future.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks all for your lovely comments, I totally forgot about this post as we had to move out of our house due to drug taking renters that used to live in our street (those rentals are now privately owned). I did not stay sober permanently following a friend loosing his life at his place of employment. But tomorrow is always another day and better decisions can always be made. I had been absent for so long I had forgotten how friendly dims is  ps. the company where my mate lost his life in got a massive fine and his fiance got looked after so she could buy a house and live as normal life as possible


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, that sounds absolutely awful. Best wishes to his loved ones. I'm glad his fiance doesn't have to worry about financial issues for a while, at least. 

Like you said, tomorrow is a another day and we learn in this journey through life. Life is never a straight line forwards, it is always up and down along the way. I'm sure you'll be able to achieve your goals though!


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 5, 2020)

loopytheone said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, that sounds absolutely awful. Best wishes to his loved ones. I'm glad his fiance doesn't have to worry about financial issues for a while, at least.
> 
> Like you said, tomorrow is a another day and we learn in this journey through life. Life is never a straight line forwards, it is always up and down along the way. I'm sure you'll be able to achieve your goals though!



Thanks, he died about a year ago in an accident at a factory he worked at that makes particle board (that factory was well known in our town as it was not the first accident) but it was the event that started me drinking again


----------



## mamyers (Feb 5, 2020)

A day at a time. All we have is today. 
Don't pick up no matter what
Stay Sober Today!
24 hrs. Hang in There!


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words. I hope every one else who has an alcohol problem also feels the kindness and positivity. Anyone else who has an alcohol problem feel free to post


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your struggle brother, I'm glad you've found the supportive community here.

I am an addict over the course of my life it's manifested as an alcohol problem, a weed problem and a substance problem.

I've been alcohol free for over a year now but that was because I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes, I think if I didn't have that diagnosis I'd probably still be drinking, I guess most of my adult friendships have revolved around being at bars or parties just places with flowing booze, in my rational mind I know that I'll still have friendships without the alcoholic component it's just my fear of being alone that likes to capitalise on that.

My partner and I recently discovered Grace and Frankie and we love it, and I think it's representational to have a character that is an addict, there's one scene between Coyote (the addict character) and Martin Sheens character (who's just come out of surgery) which is very touching, I've tried to find the clip but to no avail, if you want to skip to that scene it's season 2 episode 2 19 minutes in

Mom is another great series that specifically deals with generational trauma from addiction, if you've had dealings with alcoholic parents it might be a bit much at first, also there's a problematic weight gain plot line at one point but on the whole its excellent

there's also a really interesting Ted talk on addiction, I'm sure there are more up to date ones but I remember being really surprised by this one:


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 6, 2020)

Thank you very much for your reply, I will have to check the video out  My drinking has always been a coping mechanism due to external influences like trauma, stress, restlessness and insomnia. But in my case the clock is ticking as I do it for longer and longer. I have hardly drank anything in the last week so I consider that a win. I think I can do more to minimize stress by spending less time on facebook and more time relaxing and I'm Not sure if I'm alone in this but I don't find facebook relaxing at all


----------



## op user (Feb 7, 2020)

I just (a couple of days ago) started my dry month. A fun activity while one wants to go out some nights with friends.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Feb 9, 2020)

op user said:


> I just (a couple of days ago) started my dry month. A fun activity while one wants to go out some nights with friends.


Rock on. Any you are alcohol free is a good day.


----------



## op user (Feb 9, 2020)

It is more expensive to have an alcohol free night out than a beer drinking one!


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 13, 2020)

op user said:


> It is more expensive to have an alcohol free night out than a beer drinking one!



I'm curious, how so? Over here, soft drinks are cheaper than alcoholic ones. Is it because you drink them faster/more of them because they aren't alcoholic?


----------



## op user (Feb 14, 2020)

This is from my usual watering hole during last week's visit: I usually drink a large glass of lager it is 400 ml (13.526 fl oz ) or a pint (19.21520 ). They are priced I think at 5 €. As I wanted/needed something alcohol free I ordered a pink grapefruit with soda. The bottle was at 200 ml (do your own calculations for the US units) at 4 €. Fortunately in came with a glass with a plenty of ice so it did last some time but it was a disappointment.

Next time I


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm british so no problem with ml, that's what I understand best.

That honestly seems kind of extortionate for drinks in general. 600 ml cider over here is maybe £3.20 and 500 ml of coke would be about £1.80. Usually on draft rather than bottles, and you can get it without ice to ensure a full pint full. Though, uh, considering british drinking culture, perhaps it isn't too surprising that our drinks are cheap. I don't exactly go to fancy bars or anything either, so that probably helps.


----------



## op user (Feb 14, 2020)

loopy, I wanted to provide a scale for our overseas readers. 

It is an issue with the specific drink. It costs about two Euros in a super market and it unreasonably priced - maybe it is priced as a fancy drink rather as a staple.


----------



## Broseph (Mar 2, 2020)

@petersmyth79 Cool thread. I can identify. I just celebrated 8 years clean and sober myself. I suppose I’ve seen both sides by now and life seems much smoother sober, as things were very out of control before. My hat‘s off to anyone who realizes they have a problem and tries to find a solution. One day at a time, brother. Good deal


----------



## jcas50 (Mar 7, 2020)

I've tried many times to go alcohol free for a month or two but usually something happens that cancels the plan. i'm trying again.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Mar 8, 2020)

You must be proud of yourself, man. Self-healing is never easy but you are doing it right. Keep it up!


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm sober too. I've been an alcoholic since I was about 15. Everyone else knew long before me. One of the great things about sobriety is that it has so many positives. If you drank like I did for so long you'll see that every one of them is a blessing.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Nov 14, 2020)

CurvyEm2 said:


> I'm sober too. I've been an alcoholic since I was about 15. Everyone else knew long before me. One of the great things about sobriety is that it has so many positives. If you drank like I did for so long you'll see that every one of them is a blessing.


I have been drinking again because I have chronic severe pain, I would love to know what you guys and gals do to cope with chronic severe pain


----------



## petersmyth79 (Nov 14, 2020)

petersmyth79 said:


> I have been drinking again because I have chronic severe pain, I would love to know what you guys and gals do to cope with chronic severe pain


I have an appointment with the specialist very soon so surgery will fix my pain very soon


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 14, 2020)

Hopefully your surgery is able to fix your pain as soon and well as possible. 

I guess you've probably heard all the usual tips for dealing with pain, like distraction, exercise etc. I wish there was some magic advice I could give you to help. I have a friend that swears by acupuncture but that's not exactly something you can do to yourself.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 15, 2020)

petersmyth79 said:


> I have been drinking again because I have chronic severe pain, I would love to know what you guys and gals do to cope with chronic severe pain



I find that meditation helps with chronic severe pain. It helps me to accept that I have a choice. I can either be in pain or be in pain and miserable about it. (I know that this probably doesn't sound helpful.) The attitudinal adjustment helps to distract you from the pain. If you can stop the pain from affecting your emotions, then you don't notice the pain so much. And if you don't notice the pain so much, then it doesn't hurt so much.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 15, 2020)

It sounds like you are taking care of the issue with your doctors. That's the best thing to do. Take care Peter and God bless!


----------



## jcas50 (Nov 16, 2020)

I would like to report that I am six months sober. I had negative medical tests and they discovered I have a fatty liver. Not good. The pandemic was difficult for an alcoholic. Liquor stores were open when nothing else was. Staying home meant it was easy to sit at my computer with a 1.75 liter bottle of whiskey and slug away until the bottle was empty. Not drinking has a lot of benefits, plus it saves money. We have not eaten in a restaurant for six months, but if we did, it would be cheaper not paying for wine or drinks. Sleeping is much better without the drinks. And no hangovers!


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 22, 2020)

kudos to you, personally i get along fine with my beer but i have to admit that home office and covid and stress sometimes can get you in a drinking binge and sometimes it doesnt get the best personality trait out of you and you can hurt people even if you are not saying lies, just ugly truths


----------



## petersmyth79 (Nov 22, 2020)

G'day all, I have gotten help for my TMJ dysfunction from the Royal Dental Hospital Victoria, I have been fitted with a "splint" that is supposed to help my jaw joint disk work correctly. If this doesn't help then there is always surgery as the last resort and the fact that there is definitely help gives me hope and hope does help with my drinking. You all are the best, this beautiful and amazing community has always been there for me and many others; I want each and every one of you to give yourself a pat on the back especially tad as he's number one with awesome advice


----------



## lonerolling (Nov 23, 2020)

that's great, I hope the splint works so there's no need for surgery.


----------

